# Make windows Mac : For free....Without windows blind...



## Quiz_Master (Jan 9, 2006)

This tutorial will basically make your Shitty boring windows into a mac. although it doesnt change anything exept the desktop. It is a very nice change. I write this tutorial up so if you plan to post this anywhere else I would like some credit.

STEP 1:
Ok here we go. Firstly I will start on the taskbar. The skin is called 'Panther' and i wouldnt want you to download a 3rd party cr@p software so in the .zip I put the UXTheme patcher which lets you use skins instead of using 3rd party software.

Link to the App and Skin

```
*rapidshare.de/files/8107454/Panther.zip.html
```

When you get them extract to desktop (or whatever). Get the 'Panther' folder and the 'Pantherg' file and place them directly in 'C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes' or similar.

Now you have done that run the UXTheme patcher and it will setup and patch whatever. Then it will ask you to restart. Do so.

When your back from restarting. Right click on desktop>properties>appearance. Now click on the drag down button under 'windows and buttons' and 'panther' should be there. If it isnt you have messed up (or its me. which it isnt).

PS For extra affect on the same page click 'effects' and tick 'use the following method...' and go 'clear type'. Just looks nicer.

Finally move the taskbar at the top of the screen. ( should be dead easy).

STEP 2:
You got the taskbar now for the dock. Very simple go to 
	
	



```
*home.cogeco.ca/~raduking/
```
 and click download. Now
this doesnt require any instalation just make sure its somewhere safe. I recommend Program files folder because you dont really need to ever open it.

You can customize RKLauncher to whatever you want. I put main applications and My computer there but you can do whatever you want to do.

STEP 3:
Now for the calender and weather and others. This application is called Konfabulator. Its a great program and requires little ram (depending on how much 'widgets' you use. heres the link 
	
	



```
*www.konfabulator.com/download
```

When you have downloaded and installed it there should be some default 'widgets' for the 'mac' effect use the widgets 'the weather' , 'what to do' and calender. Place the calender at the top right weather at the bottom right and what to do on the bottom left. There are other widgets but im using these as these are the main ones. Great thing is that if you leave the opened widgets and turn off your computer it will staythe same and the 'weather' widget is good because it requires internet acess so it connects to internet on startup.

And THATS IT! If you have followed everything right your computer should turn out like this *img454.imageshack.us/img454/8228/desktop22bw.th.png

Yellow indicates extra widgets.

EXTRAS:
For some extra affects put the desktop into the RkLauncher do this by going to 'C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator' right click on the desktop folder then customize> change icon and select a better one or you can scrap that and go for the original icon.

When you have done that you should be able to drag the folder into the RkLauncher. Now right click on desktop arrange icons by> then untick 'show desktop icons' and your desktop should be empty.

WOWZERZ took me 1 hour to write up this tut. I really hope people use this as i got it requested by 2 people.

Enjoy.
Hope u like this too...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 9, 2006)

U can try Flyakite OSX instead its just  a plain installer no getting ur hands dirty


----------



## yash (Jan 9, 2006)

dude he wrote this tutorial so that u dont have to install anything in the first place!!!


----------



## kato (Jan 9, 2006)

Dude how will u change the background of the RKlauncher i mean the color and stuff


----------



## ravimevcha (Jan 10, 2006)

good tutorial buddy.. surely credit goes to u. .


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks...Guys....

I think my effort is not wasted....


----------



## yash (Jan 10, 2006)

but even if u dont installa rk launcher, it takes up memory when u run it...and without entering it in the startup, u`d have to start it seperately every time u boot up


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah....

But every (eye)-candy cost you cavities...

Didn't it...


----------



## yash (Jan 13, 2006)

right said...just one more question...how many cavities does rklauncher cost?


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 13, 2006)

good tutorial dude!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 13, 2006)

its a gr8 help dude
thanx


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 13, 2006)

It depends on use....

I think 15 M.B. of ram and 20 mb of vertual page file...


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 13, 2006)

thx for the info dude


----------



## yash (Jan 13, 2006)

i think thats much more than what object dock uses...


----------



## gycapri (Jan 13, 2006)

i've downloaded rainlendar & its some skins but dont know how to apply its skins. 

halp me guys bcoz im unable to find any option to change skin to the downloaded1


----------



## comrade (Aug 12, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> U can try Flyakite OSX instead its just  a plain installer no getting ur hands dirty



this one works for me well..thanks 

*www.flyakiteosx.com/screenshots/


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2007)

nice tut dude ... its better to use that the crappy os x itself


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 13, 2007)

^^ arre yaar.. i posted this a 1.5 year ago...
Even i forgot I wrote something like this.
But Thanks.


----------

